# Teaching in Patras... help please



## drew (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm moving to Patras in late July and am looking for a job as a teacher. I'll be there 6months July 2010 - January 2011.

I've been teaching in Britain and internationally for 5 years and have a PGCE but not TEFL (sorry if those just seem like random jumbles of letters!). 

I've found a few places on line which have potential but my emails get bounced back in seconds after I try to send them. 

Does anyone have any ideas how to move forward with this? 

thanks

Drew


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

The schools may not exists anymore. Also, most English schools are closed between June and October. Being a private tutor would be a good option, but you might have to find students through networking with people you know in Patra.


----------



## tryyourbest (Feb 22, 2011)

Drew - how are you getting on...

Having spoke to the Greek Ministry of Education Department recently - they didn't have a clue what a TEFL was. And they are still insisting you need at least the B2 level Greek proficiency exam to work as a teacher, even though it apparently contravenes European law...

The reason I'm saying this is I'm trying to find teachers who are being placed, because I'm trying and nobody will have me....unless I have this licence.

Still very confused...


----------



## JessicaMaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Drew, Have you tried contacting PALSO? PALSO | EKSETASEIS 
The website has a list of all the English Fronsistirio in Greece, and each town/city has one or more main offices that you can go to to find some information.

Also, if you have a PGCE you can teach in a British Embassy school here, I have a friend who used to TEFL in Thessaly but is now teaching in one of these schools just outside of Athens...just an idea 

Tryyourbest, I myself have been teaching in Greece since January and I don't have a B2 Greek Proficiency exam qualification - far from it! - and have had no problems. I don't quite understand how it works, I know others who work in the same city as me who don't have it, but then there are others who were required to take it.. :confused2: I have a few friends who will know the deal about it so I'll ask them and get back to you. 

If you don't mind my asking, who have you been contacting to try to find a placement?


----------



## tryyourbest (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi!

All of the frontistirio have said they wouldn't employ me without the teaching licence, η επάρκεια διδασκαλείας Αγγλικών...and to acquire the license you need to have attained at least the B2 level in Greek. This was doing the rounds on foot..I've been in Greece for 5 years, and even with contacts, the reaction was less than enthusiastic! 

Having spoken to the ministry - as far as they were concerned foreigners require the same qualifications as nationals - which includes the language proficiency, I suppose if they don't have a history of education here...I think this is talked about elsewhere on another thread...Apparently though this contravenes European law...

Having said that, we also asked if I could send what I have: The CPE, an English University degree etc - plus the Greek for business qualification which I do have....

They adopted a kind of send it and see attitude....Which is probably typical!

The truth is even if I do pass the B2 level in two weeks, it may be too late for it to be included in the application anyway...

To be honest if I was confident about passing the B2 exam, I guess i wouldn't care.

It's just frustrating that others are being employed, without the exam...when I'm in a constant state of stress...

Still it's my fault for not having applied for the licence when I first arrived...

Just as a note, I really want to pass the exam - it is something i want to do, just worried I'm not quite ready...I'm sort of borderline I think...


----------

